# からして



## 涼宮

Good evening everyone 


Could anyone explain me this grammar and tell me a _synonym_ for it?


1) 彼の言い方からして私には冗談に思えた。
2) この証拠からして当然彼女は無実だということになる。
3) あの人の挨拶からして我慢できない。
 


よろしくお願いします


----------



## uchi.m

涼宮 said:


> 1) 彼の言い方からして私には冗談に思えた。= Dada la manera de hablar de él, hasta pensé que se trataba de una broma
> 2) この証拠からして当然彼女は無実だということになる。= Dadas estas pruebas, ella naturalmente quedará, como se dice, inocente
> 3) あの人の挨拶からして我慢できない。= (I just don't get it what is it that makes the person unable to 我慢, sorry! maybe the way he greets is funny, unfriendly, or sarcastic, which leaves the greeted person laughing, upset, or angry---that is, the greeted person is left showing his own emotions) ahora lo comprendo: Grrrrr! me enoja desde su manera de saludar! (porque 我慢 es perseverar en algo que sea negativo, como por ejemplo, aguantar la rabia)



P.S.: are you applying to 2-kyuu this year?


----------



## Wishfull

涼宮 said:


> Good evening everyone
> 
> Could anyone explain me this grammar and tell me a _synonym_ for it?
> 
> 1) 彼の言い方からして私には冗談に思えた。
> 2) この証拠からして当然彼女は無実だということになる。
> 3) あの人の挨拶からして我慢できない。



I think 1) and 2) are the same usage, while 3) is different.

1) 2)
からして
＝から、すると
＝から、するに、
＝から（想像・判断・推測）すると

＝から（想像・判断・推測）して、
＝から（想像・判断・推測）してみると、

3)
～からして
＝まず～だけをみて判断してみても、
＝まず～だけを考えてみても、

~から＝from ~
して＜する＝do=判断する、推測する＝judge, decide, suppose


----------



## 涼宮

ありがとうございました！

Always a comma is required when I use から、すると/するに?

この証拠から、するに当然彼女は無実だということになる。

彼の言い方から判断してみると、私には冗談に思えた。

So the general meaning is for guesses, judgments and decisions.

And uchi.m I think I will, still not sure.

ほなな～


----------



## Wishfull

No. No. No. No.


You should not use comma.
It becomes unnatural Japanese.


I used comma, for your understanding.
I used it, to analyze each word, for your sake.
I separate it intentionally to explain the grammar.
In real Japanese usage, からして　should never separate with comma.

この証拠からするに当然彼女は無実だということになる。
or
この証拠からするに、当然彼女は無実だということになる。


----------



## uchi.m

涼宮 said:


> ありがとうございました！
> 
> Always a comma is required when I use から、すると/するに?
> 
> この証拠から、するに当然彼女は無実だということになる。
> 
> 彼の言い方から判断してみると、私には冗談に思えた。
> 
> So the general meaning is for guesses, judgments and decisions.
> 
> And uchi.m I think I will, still not sure.
> 
> ほなな～


Ciertas palabras - como por ejemplo más, todavía, dado que, mientras que - no son explicables dentro de la própia lengua. Por lo tanto, nadie va lograr a te explicar lo qué significa からして en japonés, porque el significado de la expresión debe ser conocida a priori y aprendida por exposición contextual contínua. Tienes que sacar el sentido de la frase a partir de las partes, como un juego de divinación:この証拠 = estas pruebas
当然彼女は無実だということになる = ella quedará naturalmente, como se dice, inocente​Si las pruebas le logran a ella la inocencia, entonces la frase completa podería ser traducida como:この証拠からして当然彼女は無実だということになる = Por causa solamente de estas pruebas, ella quedará naturalmente, como se dice, inocente
= Dadas estas pruebas, ella quedará naturalmente, como se dice, inocente​


----------



## divisortheory

By the way, a good synonym for this is "Judging by..."

However, I have a question of my own.  Is there any difference between からして and からすると?  For example, just change the OP's original 3 sentences to these:

1) 彼の言い方からすると私には冗談に思えた。
2) この証拠からすると当然彼女は無実だということになる。
3) あの人の挨拶からすると我慢できない。


----------



## almostfreebird

divisortheory said:


> By the way, a good synonym for this is "Judging by..."
> 
> However, I have a question of my own.  Is there any difference between からして and からすると?  For example, just change the OP's original 3 sentences to these:
> 
> 1) 彼の言い方からすると私には冗談に思えた。
> 2) この証拠からすると当然彼女は無実だということになる。
> 3) あの人の挨拶からすると我慢できない。



"3) あの人の挨拶からすると我慢できない" doesn't make sense.

Edit:

"あの人の挨拶*からして*我慢できない"
This からして doesn't mean "Judging by...", but it means kind of "even...".
This からして cannot be replaced by *からすると*.

(そもそも,) あの人の挨拶からして我慢できない means more or less :
(In the first place,) I can't even stand the way she/he greets.


----------



## almostfreebird

涼宮 said:


> 1) 彼の言い方からして私には冗談に思えた。
> 2) この証拠からして当然彼女は無実だということになる。
> 3) あの人の挨拶からして我慢できない。



1) 彼の言い方からして私には冗談に思えた。
2) この証拠からして当然彼女は無実だということになる。

These two sentences can be interpreted two ways.

Let's take 1) 彼の言い方からして私には冗談に思えた。

It can mean both "Judging from the way he speaks I thought he was joking" and " Even the way he speaks made me think he was joking".

So if you want to express "Judging from...", 
it is better to say "...からすると".


----------



## divisortheory

Hmm, that's an interesting perspective, and (maybe) makes it somewhat more clear.  So let me try to make up another example where the two are not interchangeable:

A: 山田さん、結婚して変わったね。
B:うん、優しくなった。言葉づかいからして、前と全然違う。

So this means like "Even the way he speaks is totally different than before."  But if you used からすると it's like you are trying to explain something to someone who just explained the same thing to you.  If the following conversation took place:

A: 山田さん、結婚して変わったね。
B:うん、優しくなった。言葉づかいからすると、前と全然違う。

I think A would feel one of two things (please confirm / deny if this is correct):

1) A thinks "Umm, yea didn't you hear I just said he's totally different?"
2) A thinks "Oh, maybe B didn't realize it until just now, but now I convinced him."

On the other hand, with からして, A thinks "Good, so I'm not the only one who felt that way!"

What do you think about this?


----------



## almostfreebird

[quote: A: 山田さん、結婚して変わったね。
B:うん、優しくなった。言葉づかいからすると、前と全然違う。unquote]

My impression I get from what B said is that B literally thinks 山田さん is totally different  judging from the way he speaks, only judging from the way he speaks and he still is not sure 山田さん really changed.
So A might think "Oh, B thinks that way,  B is not really sure of 山田さん's transformation.

[quote: On the other hand, with からして, A thinks "Good, so I'm not the only one who felt that way!"]
I think so.


----------

